# Emersed tree?



## schaadrak (Aug 18, 2006)

After looking at Steven Chong's desktop tray I wanted to do something similar but with a bonsai (I use the term quite loosely, since I will not be actively training it to any particular form, so hold the urge to correct my semantics). My question is would that be feasable, or am I just asking for the tree to get root rot? I know I would have to use a much courser soil mix, like an orchid mix and there are issues with root pruning that need to be addressed as well. Any suggestions or comments?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Try a web search for hydroponic bonsai. Some tree species can handle having most of their roots submerged while others will not tolerate it. Conifers probably won't but some maples, beeches (I think) sycamore can. You might also check into wetlands deleniation to see what tree species are considered wetland habitable and which are not.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Maybe you could use mangrove. I don't know a lot about growing them but they live in brackish swamps. I don't know if they will tolerate fresh conditions or if they are suitable for bonsai. I do know that they are widely available because saltwater enthusiasts use them in their refugia. I have heard they grow quickly. Aquabotanic was selling some of them.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Mangroves was exactly my thought when i read your post in Steven's thread! I'm sure I've read that some species can cope with full fresh water. Sorry I can't remember more than that though.

Or keep it brackish, make the tray a bit bigger and add Archer fish to shoot insects off your mangrove!!!!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Willows live in very wet swampy conditions, so it might be possible to find a willow species that would work. In any case it is an interesting idea.


----------



## billionzz (Apr 9, 2005)

You might take a look at a cypress tree. I have seen many of them growing right at the rivers edge with the roots in the water.

Bill


----------



## schaadrak (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks everybody. I want to keep from having to force seasonal changes, so deciduous trees might be out of the loop. Mangroves will work in freshwater, but their roots grow way too fast to be considered for this set-up, plus they have very high humidity demands. Cypress was my first choice, but I was looking for some other species, too, just to keep my options open.

The problem with keeping a potted plant's roots wet is the anaerobic conditions it creates in the soil, I don't think it's the actual water itself. So I've got to find a way to keep the roots aerated while they're submerged.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

You could try not using soil and treating the tree like a _Bolbitis_ or _Microsorum_ species, tied to a rock.


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

Kelley said:


> Maybe you could use mangrove. I don't know a lot about growing them but they live in brackish swamps. I don't know if they will tolerate fresh conditions or if they are suitable for bonsai. I do know that they are widely available because saltwater enthusiasts use them in their refugia. I have heard they grow quickly. Aquabotanic was selling some of them.


I had a mangrove in my 10g, will take full fresh water...

If you want to do a tree, why not make a completely dry section in the back corner maybe a box of plastic? Then no one will even be able to tell!

-Andrew


----------



## schaadrak (Aug 18, 2006)

I cracked open my bonsai book last night and decided on a "root-over-rock" style, where the tree sits on top of a rock with its roots trailing into the substrate. I think that's the best way to go since the actively feeding roots will be in the gravel, which should be aerated enough not to cause problems.

For the tree I was thinking a dwarf umbrella tree. They seem to be a pretty good staple for indoor bonsai, and they sometimes send off aerial roots which would look pretty cool if they ended in the water. Plus they seem like their pretty water loving, especially during their growing season.

Of course it takes about a year to attach the tree onto the rocks, but I think the result should be worth it.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

This sounds like a really nice idea. Some of the dwarf schefflera (Schefflera arboricola) varieties are quite nice and do considerably more branching than the older ones. These have been used in bonsai style lava rock island plantings where the rock is in a small pool of water.

The varigated leaf varieties are much more difficult to root than the solid green leaved varieties. I raise a few cultivars in the ma mei (tiny pot) style.

Some more general info is at Schefflera Production Guide


----------



## schaadrak (Aug 18, 2006)

I finally have gotten started on this project (sort of).

I've taken a cutting from a dwarf schefflera plant and got it rooted. I let it grow a few inches then severely cut it back and stripped any remaining leaves off and new branches have started to grow. Here's a few pics of the progress:

Here is the cutting after the severe pruning









Here are some aerial roots that are also shooting out of the cutting like crazy









Here's the "mother" plant that I took the cuttings off of. I love the aerial roots these things send off. This plant almost reminds me of a mangrove with the way the roots are structured.









Some more aerial roots coming off of "mother"









I'm going to let the cutting continue to grow until next spring after it's dormant period this winter. Then it'll get root pruned, attached to the rock, and transplanted into a much larger pot. I guess I'll update then


----------

